# Kayak Expo, Aransas Pass 11/4-5



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I got this from another website:

Official Press Release

The public is invited to the first ever Everything Kayak! Expo, Nov 4th and 5th in Aransas Pass. There will be kayak vendors, paddle/safety lessons, fly casting lessons, fly tying demonstrations, guided paddling tours, and speakers all day long. Being held at the Ransom Point Paddle Launch and surrounding community park on Johnson Ave just off Hwy 361, the event is free but there is a fee for classes, lessons, and tours. Sponsored by Texas Parks & Wildlife, Coastal Bend Bays Foundation, Jerry B's Kayak Sales, Slowride Guide Services, Seaworthy Marine, Aransas Pass Chamber of Commerce, City of Aransas Pass, Saltwater Angler, TexasKayakFisherman .com, Microtel Inn & Suites, Neptune Motel, Cup Graphics, Custom Printing, All-Out, and Trailer Trash, this event would not be possible without each and every one of them.

Come out to learn all you can about kayaks, paddling, and safety in one weekend at one location and see all the hottest kayaks by Heritage, Liquid Logic, Perception, Wilderness Systems, Hobie, Hurricane, Malibu, and Ocean. Talk with vendors to get vouchers for paddling the kayak of your choice in a protected lake at the community park.

We are excited to have Dr. Larry McKinney, TP&W's Director of Coastal Issues, as a speaker on both days. Look for these hot topics: _The State of Coastal Fisheries in Texas_ Over the last several years Texas has enjoyed the best coastal fishing since we began keeping systematic records some 30 years ago. It has not been by luck but rather by concerted management efforts. Larry McKinney, Director of Coastal Fisheries will discuss the challenges facing us in continuing that great track record. Environmental concerns like diminishing freshwater inflows and loss of habitat to development to changing fishing regulations will be discussed. He may also share where 30 years of data shows all those fish are hiding!! And _Seagrass in Texas, Fighting to Save It_ It is no secret that seagrass habitat is prime real estate for Texas sportfish. Unfortunately, it is also prime real estate for humans. Shoreline development and the increasing numbers of boaters in Texas challenge the future of healthy seagrass beds. What can we do and what are we doing to protect this valuable asset? Dr. Larry McKinney, Director of Coastal Fisheries will discuss the status of the "no-prop" state scientific area in Redfish Bay and other coastwide efforts to conserve Texas seagrass.

Visit our used gear section for some great deals on old or used equipment and then watch guest fly tiers Casey Smartt, Fly Fishing Editor for Gulf Coast Connections Magazine, John Carpenter from Flats Hunter Flies, and Harris Ashley from Windknots Flies tie some of their favorite patterns. Sign-up for paddle/safety lessons by American Canoe Association certified instructors that come in two different styles; 1 hour introduction to paddling and a 3 ½ hour class covering strokes, clothing, and deep water re-entry (yes, you will get wet!). Fly casting lessons by Al Crise, FFF Master Caster, and Staci Trimble teaching all the way from beginners to double hauling, check the event program for times and costs of classes. Plus 2-hour guided paddling tours are offered both days in the afternoon led by the infamous Capt Dean "Slowride" Thomas.

All activities are limited in size and will be filled on a first come first serve basis, reservations are recommended for all activities, 361-758-0463.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

This article includes the scheduling.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From D Sikes in The Corpus Christi Caller Times: 

_________________________________ 

Everything Kayak! Expo 

The most difficult to satisfy queries that reach the Outdoors Desk come from folks who would like to know everything there is about fishing in the Coastal Bend. 

Even if I were qualified to offer a comprehensive answer - and that'll never be the case - such a response could involve a lifetime of learning, and it would fill volumes. Usually I shrink the void by suggesting a subtopic that's easier to chew. 

Even then, the resulting dialogue could involve a dozen e-mails or phone calls. I might also direct them to the Caller.com archives or copy and paste previous columns or articles on subjects of interest. Often what they really could use is a hands-on mentor. 

Though occasionally I fill this column space with how-to information, I prefer to spend my time encouraging would-be anglers, hunters, paddlers, divers and campers simply by enlightening them with opportunities available to everyone. 

I figure that sooner or later something I write or photograph will push a would-be outdoors enthusiast off the fence and into adventure. Mostly what I have to fuel this encouragement is my enthusiasm. 

Sometimes that's not enough. 

So this is for those who are overwhelmed, need an extra nudge or perhaps just require more information to get started or expand their angling aptitude. I'm talking about the upcoming Everything Kayak! Expo in Aransas Pass. 

This is your chance to talk to and learn from people who live shallow-water fishing. They might be fly-fishers. They might be bait-casters. They might be kayak junkies. They might be gear collectors. They might be manufacturer's reps or outfitters. But they all have one thing in common. They're willing to show you what they've gained from experience. 

Seminars and demonstrations include fly-tying, fly-casting, kayak rescue/safety, paddling basics, kayak rigging, redfish strategies and paddling tours. And there will be a kayak and fishing gear exchange booth, where you could buy, sell or trade stuff. Lots of paddle craft will be on display or available for a test float. 

The weekend event is scheduled for Nov. 4-5 at Aransas Pass' Ransom Point Paddle Launch area. This is near the Shrimporee fairgrounds. Sponsors and participants include Slowride Guide Service, Jerry B's Kayak Sales, TexasKayakFisherman.com, Saltwater Angler, Coastal Bend Bays Foundation, Coastal Bend Bays & Estuary Program, City of Aransas Pass and chamber of commerce, Seaworthy Marine and Texas Parks & Wildlife. 

The event has a conservation element that includes talks on the importance of freshwater inflows for our bays and on seagrass preservation. 

Call 758-0463. 

Here's a list of Saturday happenings. Sunday's schedule includes similar offerings within a 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. format. 

# 8 a.m. 

Paddling Safety ($20) 

# 9 a.m. 

Kayak Fishing Safety; What You Need* 

Intro to Fly Casting* 

Paddling Basics ($75) 

Fly Tying Crease Flies* 

# 10 a.m. 

Beginner Fly Casting* 

Paddling Safety ($20) 

Fly Tying - crease flies & requests* 

The Kayak Community - Tom Stubblefield (TexasKayakFisherman.com) 

# 11 a.m. 

TPW Paddling Trails Inland and Bayside* 

Saltwater Techniques - fly casting* 

Fly Tying - shrimp imitations* 

# Noon 

Federation of Fly Fishers Master Caster Al Crise - Casting Demo* 

# 1 p.m. 

Fly Tying - acrylic baitfish* 

Ransom Point Paddling Tour ($20 or $30, depending on whether you rent a kayak) 

Paddling Basics ($75) 

# 2 p.m. 

Kayak Fishing & Rigging* 

Fly Casting - double hauling* 

Fly Tying* 

Paddling Safety ($20) 

# 3 p.m. 

Coastal Bend Bays & Estuary Program's Monika De La Garza - Freshwater Inflows* 

Intro Fly Casting* 

Fly Tying - realistic crabs* 

# 4 p.m.


----------

